# Strange Things Hedgehogs Will Bite



## Beloved Doll (Nov 21, 2013)

After having hedgehogs for over a decade, I've come to learn that they sometimes like to bite weird things.

For example: Last night, I was showing my Nintendo 3DS styllus to Sonic to see what he would do. I was expecting him to sniff it then ignore it like usual. Instead, he bit it and tried to drag it back into his towel with him.

My first hedgehog, Shadow, had a thing for climbing inside my shirt, locating my bra strap and she tried to pull on it. She would do this multiple times until I take her out of my shirt.

What random things have your hedgehog decided to bite?


----------



## Haley (Nov 18, 2013)

Hair elastics, but only ones we have worn and really she prefers this color.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

They hate my face towels. You know how a dog would play tug war with you? That's how it is with my hedgies and face towels haha!

Wish i could upload my fone video but apparently youtube is playing crap with me lol


----------



## deftones (Jul 26, 2013)

Macey absolutely loves dirty socks. Clean one's are of no interest. But the dirtier the better. She will anoit like crazy over them and play with one for seemingly ever. She will even pull them off my feet.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

The cat in the background is a classic lol


----------



## deftones (Jul 26, 2013)

Tongue_Flicker said:


> The cat in the background is a classic lol


Funny enough the cat is also named Socks


----------



## sonichedghehogbreyer (Jul 23, 2013)

My hedgehog has discovered the marrow bones are good too.


----------



## Beloved Doll (Nov 21, 2013)

I forgot to mention: fingers don't count! =P


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

I think the question would be easier to answer if you asked what he doesn't bite... :lol:


----------



## zoetheshort (Dec 8, 2013)

The strangest thing Minnie chews on is the excess fluff of my long haired white cat. Apparently, it is the best thing ever.


----------



## The_Senator (Dec 31, 2013)

The Senator decided yesterday that she was going to try biting and pulling my shirt sleeve off. I don't think she quite realized that it was attached to the rest of my shirt...


----------



## Pandemonium (Jul 27, 2013)

Shae bites any new fabric that I introduce her to. The first time I gave her fleece she chewed on it. Same thing with flannel, denim , silk, and any other fabric you can think of. Apparently she feels it best with her teeth


----------



## fishhead (Nov 18, 2013)

My sister:


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

My hair. She loves it.


----------

